# My tip setup that works great!



## nameless313 (Jun 16, 2016)

1 Duracell a.c. power inverter. Velcrowed bottom of the inverter to the center console facing the back seats.
1 Phone mounted to the top (25 dollar Android Phone from best buy), 3m bendable steel mounted directly to the top of the Duracell inverter.

Wi-Fi on phone. No SIM. Tethered it to my reg phone tether set to always on.

Square reader is plugged in, my setting are no Customer data saves. Offline mode on. people can just enter amount and swipe. No receipts. And no signing of signature for transactions under $25. bought square reader at best buy with the $25 Android phone you see. The metal mount was like 3 bucks.

square point of sale is open and ready for a swipe and for an amount to be entered. Added a comment that says "TO TIP, Enter Amount. Swipe & DONE!" in the point of sale screen. No signs in my car.

NOW. Where I drive I NEVER EVER receive tips on uberx. And I mean like most weeks without tips. Even with signs. Seems worse with signs honestly. I HAVE been getting significant tips since I put this thing in the car. Significant tips. It's been 4 day. And the last 2 days ive noticed 1 in 4 riders have tipped. Probably half of the people that sat in back seat tipped me. Mostly all cash, 2 tips were on the reader as well!! 7 bucks! I STRONGLY FEEL THAT THE CASH TIPS ARE BECAUSE OF THE MACHINE. Its as if they would rather tip cash to be safe... Sketchy card reader or whatever.. But most asked about the machine and seem to like it.

Here's some pics people good luck. It works really good. Put it together myself. Please feel free to use my design I don't know why but it works and I'm happy about my tip status right now and am happy to share with this forum.

Hopefully I continue to see tips. I hope it's not just an unreal run of luck.

also, my rating has not dropped at all.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Be careful or someone will steal the whole dang tablet


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

What's the point of the heavy duty power inverter? Seems like an eye sore... I agree with using a device type setup to encourage tipping but this looks bulky and awkward...


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

Ain't no Prius got room for that!!


----------



## nameless313 (Jun 16, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> What's the point of the heavy duty power inverter? Seems like an eye sore... I agree with using a device type setup to encourage tipping but this looks bulky and awkward...


In my car it looks great, My leather is black, it matches nicely, sleek and sharp. I use the inverter for my portable vacuum and computer when needed. That's why it's there. Rarely people use the inverter so I wouldn't think it would effect tipping. airport runs have used it.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

nameless313 said:


> In my car it looks great, My leather is black, it matches nicely, sleek and sharp. I use the inverter for my portable vacuum and computer when needed. That's why it's there. Rarely people use the inverter so I wouldn't think it would effect tipping. airport runs have used it.


Fair enough! If it works, it works!


----------



## DaveYanakov (Feb 17, 2017)

How is the phone fastened to the steel? I'm looking at mounting mine in an amenities box and framing it in but I'd be down for something that requires fewer cuts


----------



## nameless313 (Jun 16, 2016)

It is a 3m bendable steel mount. Super cheap 3m adhesive on both sides. Phones on the inverter for good.



DaveYanakov said:


> How is the phone fastened to the steel? I'm looking at mounting mine in an amenities box and framing it in but I'd be down for something that requires fewer cuts


----------

